# Gm to pay back state incentives in Ohio



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Good for Ohio.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

obermd said:


> Good for Ohio.


Yup I’m happy to hear they will get funds back. Unfortunately they will lose 20mill out of the whole deal.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

When is GM going to pay back Australia for the hundreds of millions of AUD they took to keep Holden there?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

BDCCruze said:


> When is GM going to pay bay Australia for the hundreds of millions of ASD they took to keep Holden there?


That's up to the Australian government.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

pandrad61 said:


> Yup I’m happy to hear they will get funds back. Unfortunately they will lose 20mill out of the whole deal.


On the flip side if Lordstown motors gets going I think Ohio will come out ahead. I really think EVs will be the future and GM's current EV plans are to sell fewer EVs in 2030 than Tesla sold in 2019 - not a good sign for long term viability of GM.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> When is GM going to pay bay Australia for the hundreds of millions of ASD they took to keep Holden there?


That’s a good question and definitely Australia got a **** deal out of it.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

obermd said:


> On the flip side if Lordstown motors gets going I think Ohio will come out ahead. I really think EVs will be the future and GM's current EV plans are to sell fewer EVs in 2030 than Tesla sold in 2019 - not a good sign for long term viability of GM.


If we can make electric cars that aren’t so harmful to environment to make AND are affordable then ICE will have a serious contender


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

pandrad61 said:


> If we can make electric cars that aren’t so harmful to environment to make AND are affordable then ICE will have a serious contender


After three to five years, depending on the source of electricity, EVs are already shown to have a smaller environmental footprint. Poland and the New England states are the five years due to the amount of coal they burn for electricity - everyone else is closer to three.

The EVs that are available for sale today are cost competitive with the ICEVs in their class. I do agree, however, that we have a long ways to go to get them down to the low 20s and high teens in price.


----------

